# Ladybug crawling on my chest.



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2011)

Had to share . . . 

Just a few minutes ago, I was looking through my collection of lights to pick out good choices for the annual CPF Christmas Giveaway currently going on. I had hopped out of the shower right before doing so. I'm just finishing up putting everything away after making my selection of what to donate. And then I feel a little gentle brushing on my chest. (I was shirtless, and I do have plenty of chest hair.)

So I look down, and I see this bug crawling on my chest. I was about to get angry as Hell, when I realized it was just a ladybug. Now I know she didn't land on my chest. I would have noticed her flying about. That means she must have come in from somewhere, and decided to go mountain climbing. 

In many cultures, having a ladybug visit you is a sign of good luck or good fortune that you can look forward to. It's even stronger if one visits you while you're engaged in a self-less act or act of kindness. 

The ladybug was carefully removed from my manly chest. 
And carefully deposited outside. It was also the 2nd one that came into my room. The first was also carefully deposited outside. Come to think of it, it might have been the same one coming back hours later.


----------



## jeowf (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you remember to turn the shower off?


----------



## carrot (Nov 9, 2011)

Funny how we like ladybugs but typically not other beetles.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2011)

jeowf said:


> Did you remember to turn the shower off?



Thankfully, not at that age when I start forgetting stuff like that.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Nov 9, 2011)

I saw four ladybugs today. Unfortunately, the one I was hoping to see in cut-off jeans shorts was all covered up! 

The other three were actual ladybugs, which is highly unusual this time of year. Must've been the sudden indian summer. Beautiful day!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2011)

carrot said:


> Funny how we like ladybugs but typically not other beetles.



I typically hate insects. Exceptions for butterflies and ladybugs because they have a different mentality. Sounds odd, but true.

Go near a cockroach, and watch him scurry away. Go near a ladybug, and they let you pick them up. They know they haven't done anything wrong to deserve getting killed. So they don't try to run. Heck, they don't even fly away. Cockroaches have guilty consciences. They know they've been up to no good. We know it too. That's why they run from us.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2011)

Bimmerboy said:


> I saw four ladybugs today. Unfortunately, the one I was hoping to see in cut-off jeans shorts was all covered up!
> 
> The other three were actual ladybugs, which is highly unusual this time of year. Must've been the sudden indian summer. Beautiful day!



It's odd, but they only stop by my room during the Winter. I never see one, even outside, in the Summer.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 9, 2011)

Ladybugs eat aphids, they're very beneficial for any garden. Their larvae are kinda scary looking though..


----------



## Imon (Nov 9, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I typically hate insects. Exceptions for butterflies and ladybugs because they have a different mentality. Sounds odd, but true.
> 
> Go near a cockroach, and watch him scurry away. Go near a ladybug, and they let you pick them up. They know they haven't done anything wrong to deserve getting killed. So they don't try to run. Heck, they don't even fly away. Cockroaches have guilty consciences. They know they've been up to no good. We know it too. That's why they run from us.



Insect psychology!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2011)

Yup!

Don't ever let anyone tell you they're brainless creatures.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I ate one once. I certainly wouldn't recommend them raw.


----------



## csshih (Nov 9, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> In many cultures, having a ladybug visit you is a sign of good luck or good fortune that you can look forward to. It's even stronger if one visits you while you're engaged in a self-less act or act of kindness.



 

-C


----------



## DM51 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dave, I hope that's not just a bedbug with a skirt on, lol.

Your thread prompted me to go and take a photo of a cluster of Ladybugs on the wall above the curtain in our bathroom. There seem to be different colors and patterns to them. I don't know much about them - are they different species?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 9, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Dave, I hope that's not just a bedbug with a skirt on, lol.
> 
> Your thread prompted me to go and take a photo of a cluster of Ladybugs on the wall above the curtain in our bathroom. There seem to be different colors and patterns to them. I don't know much about them - are they different species?



Must admit, I've never seen the black with red spots before. I believe the rest are the same species. Black spots on all of them, but the shells perhaps don't always develop that rich red color. The black shell with red spots variety might be the same as well. 

No need to worry about ladybugs being dressed up bed bugs. A decade ago, I inherited an old bed that a still living close relative decided not to use anymore. Turned out it was crawling with a few bed bugs. Tiny things, sometimes hard to notice when they hang out between the mattresses. Woke up every morning with a few new red welts on my body. It was embarrassing going to work like that. Co-workers were definitely uncomfortable with what ended up looking like a spotty, blotchy, rash. I'll admit I was very happy when we discovered what the problem was. Thankfully the bugs didn't spread to any other piece of furniture. Apparently bed bugs hate old flesh as the elderly relative I got the bed from never had any issues.

I did find a ladybug sitting on top of my bed once. She had been flying around my light fixture for at least an hour. Poor thing must have been just tired out. Ladybugs don't bite, and they have no interest in human flesh or blood. Another reason I like them.

BTW, your collection of ladybugs is nearly as impressive as your collection of lights. I'm so jealous on both ends.


----------



## csshih (Nov 9, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I did find a ladybug sitting on top of my bed once. She had been flying around my light fixture for at least an hour. Poor thing must have been just tired out. Ladybugs don't bite, and they have no interest in human flesh or blood. Another reason I like them.



There are like 5 dead ladybugs on my dorm's common area's lamp (on the ccfl). They must be attracted to that sort of light for reason, maybe the UV Light? I'm on the 13th floor, but the window is often open. still boggles the mind that they fly up so high.

-C


----------



## richpalm (Nov 9, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Dave, I hope that's not just a bedbug with a skirt on, lol.
> 
> Your thread prompted me to go and take a photo of a cluster of Ladybugs on the wall above the curtain in our bathroom. There seem to be different colors and patterns to them. I don't know much about them - are they different species?



Ladybugs look for warm attics and inside places to overwinter. _Whatever you do, don't destroy them!!_ They are extremely beneficial for gardening and consume pest insects.

So if you're a gardener, great! I'd love to have a colony here.

Rich


----------



## NonSenCe (Nov 9, 2011)

depends which species it is.. some of them bite. and it hurts. and they can stink like hell. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonia_axyridis 

those are the ones one can and should squash and kill.. the evil one of the ladybugs.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2011)

csshih said:


> There are like 5 dead ladybugs on my dorm's common area's lamp (on the ccfl). They must be attracted to that sort of light for reason, maybe the UV Light? I'm on the 13th floor, but the window is often open. still boggles the mind that they fly up so high.
> 
> -C



The main lamp in my room was out for a few days. The very day I replaced it, there they were. 75watt traditional inca. bulb.

Honestly, I'm thinking it might be the same one that keeps coming back. Same coloring on the shell, only seeing them one at a time, and hours apart. I am starting to think it might honestly be the same one. 

It is rather sad that they love lights so much that they get too close to them . . .


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2011)

NonSenCe said:


> depends which species it is.. some of them bite. and it hurts. and they can stink like hell. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonia_axyridis
> 
> those are the ones one can and should squash and kill.. the evil one of the ladybugs.



No bites, and I didn't notice an "M" or "W" with regards to the markings. It's nice to know that I attract the non-evil ladybugs.


----------



## TomH (Nov 10, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I typically hate insects. Exceptions for butterflies and ladybugs because they have a different mentality. Sounds odd, but true.
> 
> Go near a cockroach, and watch him scurry away. Go near a ladybug, and they let you pick them up. They know they haven't done anything wrong to deserve getting killed. So they don't try to run. Heck, they don't even fly away. Cockroaches have guilty consciences. They know they've been up to no good. We know it too. That's why they run from us.




Praying Manti are pretty cool too. They won't scurry away from you, and I've even had some try to "challenge" me for what I can only assume to be me invading their space.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 10, 2011)

Ladybugs know how to share. Actually, much of the time they pick an isolated corner and stay there. It's as though they're asking if you'll allow them to share a tiny portion of YOUR space.


----------



## nbp (Nov 11, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Dave, I hope that's not just a bedbug with a skirt on, lol.
> 
> Your thread prompted me to go and take a photo of a cluster of Ladybugs on the wall above the curtain in our bathroom. There seem to be different colors and patterns to them. I don't know much about them - are they different species?



Well, I WAS going to come visit you DM...but having now learned of this, ahem, 'infestation' in your abode, I am thinking better of it. Particularly as some of your beetle friends appear to be of the Asian beetle variety as our friend Nonsence has pointed out, and warrant immediate extermination. 

I love the true ladybugs, but these Asian beetles are foul and have taken a toll on the ladybug populations around here.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 11, 2011)

nbp said:


> Well, I WAS going to come visit you DM...but having now learned of this, ahem, 'infestation' in your abode, I am thinking better of it. Particularly as some of your beetle friends appear to be of the Asian beetle variety as our friend Nonsence has pointed out, and warrant immediate extermination.
> 
> I love the true ladybugs, but these Asian beetles are foul and have taken a toll on the ladybug populations around here.


Nice catch, that swarm is not the lovable ladybug but the asian lady beetles. 
Time for them to be *Banned*


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2011)

THE_dAY said:


> Nice catch, that swarm is not the lovable ladybug but the asian lady beetles.
> Time for them to be *Banned*



Ouch! I do see some "M" and "W" markings on a few of those ladybugs in DM51's pics.


----------



## nbp (Nov 11, 2011)

In addition to the markings, the real ladybugs seem to more docile as Monocrom pointed out, and appear more solitary. Anytime I see these clumps of beetles indoors it's always the icky ones, and I've only seen those clumps the past few years as Asian beetle populations have increased greatly.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes only the asian lady beetles swarm/group in homes during the winter months for hibernation.
They can also bite but nothing toxic or dangerous, just a little bite.
When feeling threatened they exude this yellow stinky stuff which can stain walls/furniture.

They are actually better at controlling aphids than regular ladybugs but have been known to ruin wine when their yellow stinky stuff gets on all the grapes.


----------



## bansuri (Nov 12, 2011)

The Asian Lady beetles usually take up residence in my house this time of the year. I've been chasing down points of entry over the years, (my house is 104 yrs old so there's a lot of points of entry!) and the amount that get in has been diminishing slowly. I too used to take the "angry as hell" path to insect destruction but this old place has worn me down so I reserve that option for wasps and bees that love to follow us in the house. Maybe they're attracted to the ladybugs?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 13, 2011)

richpalm said:


> _Whatever you do, don't destroy them!!_ They are extremely beneficial for gardening and consume pest insects.





NonSenCe said:


> those are the ones one can and should squash and kill.. the evil one of the ladybugs.





nbp said:


> ... some of your beetle friends appear to be of the Asian beetle variety as our friend Nonsence has pointed out, and warrant immediate extermination.


Conflicting advice here. Help me out, guys. What do I do with these bugs? Leave 'em alone, or zap 'em?? :thinking:


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 13, 2011)

DM51, those bugs in your home are not lady bugs but the asian lady beetle.

If they are not bothering you much and the swarm is not getting bigger then you can let them be and after hybernation they should leave.

If you do decide to get rid of them, I would say do it gently as to not have them squirt out the yellow stinky stuff which they do as a defense mechanism and can turn into permanent stains.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 13, 2011)

dAY beat me to it as far advice. Considering what they can expel, if they're just looking for a place to sleep and not actively bothering anyone in your home it may be best just to leave them alone. But only if all they do is just sleep on top of each other.


----------

